# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  شغل جميع الفيديوهات والصوتيات باى صيغه مع Daum Potplayer 1.5.44221

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 شغل جميع الفيديوهات والصوتيات باى صيغه مع Daum Potplayer 1.5.44221

 



 InFo




   بعتبر برنامج Daum Potplayer 1.5.44221 من البرامج المذهله في تشغيل  الفيديو او تشغيل الملفات الصوتيه حيث انه يشبه برنامج الميديا المشهوره  مثل الميديا بلاير وبرنامج الميديا كلاسيك وهذا البرنامج يستيطيع ان يشغل  الملفات بجوده عاليه و بسهوله ممكنه وهو مصنف ضمن المواقع الهامه في اليكسا  مما يدل علي اهميته وهو من صنع شركه كوريه وهو باللغه الانجليزيه وبه ميزه  اخري انه به خاصيه تجعلك تستطيع ترجمه الافلام ومع مرور الوقت سوف تجده  افضل و اجود من برامج الميديا الاخري و برنامج Daum Potplayer 1.5.44221 لن  تندم علي استخدامه .




 Screen


 


 إثبات الإصدار


 



 تحميل البرنامج

 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال


 http://jumbofile.net/a0f1aig1ewuy

-- -- -- -- تحميل البرنامج نسخة محمولة - Portable

 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال


  http://jumbofile.net/s2he2x47gdar





 المصدر :- برنامج Daum Potplayer 1.5.44221 لتشغيل جميع صيغ الصوت والفيديو





ارجو ان ينال البرنامج اعجابكم


*

----------

